# Artifacts, how long should you wait?



## ghost_zero (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi,

how long should you wait if you scan for artifacts to find out if there are any?


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 7, 2004)

i wait an hour..........3600 seconds


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2004)

setting the clocks and then pressing "Scan for artifacts" isnt as effective for me as just hitting find max clock, which when it hits the top clock,it will contine to scan for artifacts, and when it finds any it will lower the clock and start scanning again. For example, when i set my 9550 core speed to 430, and hit scan for artifacts, for 2 hours and it found nothing. Find max core stops at 423


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 7, 2004)

I scan once for an hour artifactfree and set the found max in the overclock tab as max and do another run for 2 hours.


----------



## Fahim (Oct 7, 2004)

I scan for an hour..........but the X800 series gets too hot (85C) thats why i check X800 cards for 30 minutes....


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 7, 2004)

Fahim said:
			
		

> I scan for an hour..........but the X800 series gets too hot (85C) thats why i check X800 cards for 30 minutes....


Hehe if it gets too hot when scanning, then you overclocked too much. If you test 30 minutes, I hope you do not play games longer. If so expect serious problems.


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 8, 2004)

Fahim said:
			
		

> I scan for an hour..........but the X800 series gets too hot (85C) thats why i check X800 cards for 30 minutes....



yeah...my x800 has the same load Temp like with other apps...not more Temp with Ascan...


----------

